# Stay safe



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We're hearing about it on the news, so please stay safe all of you in Egypt

Jo xxx


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

It's had pretty good coverage here in the US.


----------



## zmfarman (Jul 4, 2013)

I wish Egypt will come over from the current crises very soon, country like Egypt rich of historical places and stories deserver much better.

Good luck


----------

